

Would you accept gold or silver coins rather than greenbacks? - brentcappello
http://www.connectmidmichigan.com/news/story.aspx?id=481793

======
mahmud
They're opening themselves up to counterfeiting. The U.S. currency has the
largest R&D budget in the world to make sure all its notes in circulation are
the real deal. They wont have anything even remotely close to it.

------
johnny22
I'll take whatever i can get that actually spends in useful places (like the
internet). Let me know when amazon takes gold (or seashells for that matter).

------
lionhearted
I'll take it, sure. I love this. But I get the feeling someone from USG is
going to be visiting them soon and giving them a hard time.

